# Problem mit HDD: Hitachi ic35l060avv207-0



## Lokiak (27. September 2003)

Hallo,

mein Problem: seid kurzem verabschiedete sich mein Rechner in regelmäßigen Abständen, bis sich gestern der Supergau ereignete und garnix mehr ging. Anstatt des "einfachen" Neustarts, monierte er jetzt: Unmountable Bootvolume (´soll heißen: kann Größe von HDD [Hitachi ic35l060avv207-0] nicht feststellen?).
Habe Platte danach formatiert, MBR überschrieben und den Versuch unternommen WinXP neu aufzuspielen, doch nix ging mehr...also, was tun?

FIRMWARE besorgen und Platte LOW LEVEL FORMATIERUNG unterziehen, oder was?

Bitte schreibt mir, ich kack hier ab


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

besorg dir mal von ibm das tool drive fitness test.
damit kannst du deine platte untersuchen lassen.

das mit dem formatieren und mbr flashen hast du zu schnell gemacht. Es gibt durchaus möglichkeiten, so eine platte wieder ans laufen zu bringen, oder zumindest die daten wiederherzustellen.

du kannst evtl die platte einschicken und bekommst ne neue oder die alte repariert zurück. ob das allerdings nach dem formatieren auch nochgemacht wird, weiss ich nicht. besorg dir erstmal das tool. google findet das.


hier sind einige Tools

klick mich


----------



## Lokiak (27. September 2003)

Danke W_Anja,

vieleicht kannste mir ja nochmal helfen: Ich will meinen AMD Athlon (1,1GHrz/max.200 FSB)  auf  ´nem  Asus A7V333 laufen lassen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich die DIP-Schalter legen muß. 
Soweit ich das ganze verstanden hab, richtet sich die Belegung nach dem Multiplikator, der mit der externen CPU-Frequenz malgenommen die interne (CPU-Taktfreq.) ergibt. 
Soweit, sogut, aber: externe Freq. nicht gleich Busfreq.(=FSB),  oder? 
Wo muß ich nach der internen suchen (auf der Seite des Chipherstellers...hab schon gesucht, nur nix gefunden...werd aber weitersuchen, klar!)?

Danke im Voraus, bye!


----------



## dfd1 (28. September 2003)

Zu Frage 1: Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, was ich aber sehr hoffe, ist diese Serie der HDD's von IBM eine Fehlerserie. Da meldete sich ca. jede 3. Platte mit den gleichen Fehler nach längerer Betriebszeit.

Zu Frage2: Das solltest du theoretisch im BIOS einstellen können. Vieles wird heute darüber gemanaget.


----------

